# retro, polaroid plugins



## liquidmonkey (Aug 24, 2010)

do plugins exist that would 'transform' a photo so that it looks like its a retro photo? u know, scratches, fluffed edges, maybe a polaroid shot or increasing vignetting for an artsy sort of look.
thanks!


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 24, 2010)

There are presets that will give you the look of the image but not the distressed characteristics.


----------



## DonRicklin (Aug 24, 2010)

You could produce a transparent ID plate for print/export overlay that would give some of the finished look, but would be identical for all and only visible in the print preview or on printing.

Don


----------



## liquidmonkey (Aug 29, 2010)

what about a plugin for PS? although LR is preferred.
here are some samples of what i'd like to produce...http://bayimg.com/LAOGLAaCk
http://bayimg.com/LaOGMaACk
http://bayimg.com/lAoGNaAck
http://bayimg.com/LaoGOaAck


----------



## curtisdale (Jun 1, 2011)

*Poladroid Project - free software for getting the Polaroid look*

"Poladroid" isn't a plugin - it's free-standing droplet that makes a copy that looks like a Polaroid in about 60 seconds. You get a 3" X 3" image surrounded by the traditional off-center whitish frame; resolution is 400 ppi.  Some control is built in and you can always pull images into LR or Photoshop to tweak.  Just like Polaroid, poladroid look-alikes vary in tint, color balance, and vignetting.  I've run the same image through it multiple times and no two are exactly alike. The difference is that poladroid does it on purpose!  

See samples, more info, and a download link at http://thedigitalphotocoach.com/blog/2011/05/31/  or go directly to http://poladroidproject.net


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 1, 2011)

curtisdale, thanks for the info, and welcome to the forums.


----------

